# Anyone else keep predators?



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone else keeps predator fish? (payara, African tiger fish, dorado's etc...) on this forum it seems as though I'm the only one that does other than a couple other people I know on this forum. I currently have a standard 75 gallon at the moment with a vulture catfish and 2 hepsetus odoe. Although I have kept armatus, Goliath tiger fish, Vittatus tiger fish, gars, peacock bass, stingrays, datnoids, Arowana's and other predators in the past. I'm hopefully moving in June or July and that's when i plan on upgrading to a 8x4x2 (480 gallons) or I might even go with a 8x4x2.5 (600 gallons) attached is a pic of my tank when I had a Goliath, Vittatus, 2 odoes, armatus and 5 tinfoil barbs as dithers. They were all eating masivore, carnisticks and tilapia. I also had over 5000gph of current which they loved.


----------



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Guess not lol.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't have the space needed for a predator tank at the moment, although one day I'd like to have an arowana tank.

-- Pat


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I have kept predators. I don't have many now but i hope to get them again sometime soon. I currently do have a wolf fish in a 75 gallon, 1 sweet looking green terror in her own tank, looking for an equally good male to go with. Beautiful looking patterns on green terrors. 

I have also keep poleni, and jack dempseys (one of my favs).

Not quite like your predators but decent ones

For a larger tank are you going glass or acrylic?

cheers!!!!


----------



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

fish_luva said:


> I have kept predators. I don't have many now but i hope to get them again sometime soon. I currently do have a wolf fish in a 75 gallon, 1 sweet looking green terror in her own tank, looking for an equally good male to go with. Beautiful looking patterns on green terrors.
> 
> I have also keep poleni, and jack dempseys (one of my favs).
> 
> ...


I've always wanted a wolf fish but they can't be trusted with other tank mates lol. And I'm going to go acrylic for my big tank.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

I keep wolf fish in tanks with others and have had no problems with the wolf fish attacking other fish.

I have had an aimara taken out by some catfish though.

When you get the 480 gallon (1814 litre) you might find good results.


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been lurking on this board for years and I have kept various types of piranhas and other predatory fish for 45 years plus in Toronto. This board unfortunately is not geared towards predatory fish and really, has there ever been a truly lasting G.T.A. fish board that dealt with mostly with preds only?
It would be nice to see and predatory dedicated section here with it's own buy and sell,etc sometime in the near future.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

911 said:


> I have been lurking on this board for years and I have kept various types of piranhas and other predatory fish for 45 years plus in Toronto. This board unfortunately is not geared towards predatory fish and really, has there ever been a truly lasting G.T.A. fish board that dealt with mostly with preds only?
> It would be nice to see and predatory dedicated section here with it's own buy and sell,etc sometime in the near future.


Forsure...there are enough hobbyists keeping them but they all end up on MFK. There was a Peacock Bass explosion a few years back but I personally don't know anybody else keeping any (I'm in London and its real dry here). I just keep a Dovii and Africans now...my Dovii is a killer not really a predator


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Guessing i'm one of the ones you were referring to. Currently stocking a gar, giraffe catfish(scavenger more than predator) and a BGK. Sitting in 180 gallon tank waiting for it's sump and some more friends.


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 15'' Florida gar and 10'' indo dat in a 180g+40g sump setup, 

Also six clown loaches in there acting as the clean up crew for the mess these guys make when eating  

also got two Jack Dempseys which I guess aren't supposed to be mixed with gar or dat, but since they basically all ignore each other I decided to keep them. 

All the fishes in there are primarily on Hikari jumbo carnivore sticks, with tilapia filet and earthworms 2-3 times a week, except the indo dat, that guy only eats big frozen shrimps / prawns.... Can't get him on anything else hehe,


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2012)

I believe one of the guys here in this very thread has a ton of preds in his 50,000 and 15000 gallon tanks and its not me.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

911 said:


> I believe one of the guys here in this very thread has a ton of preds in his 50,000 and 15000 gallon tanks and its not me.


Yeah lol...I recognized the name from another forum  He should invite me over for tea


----------

